# DK5310 - Third function



## epfatboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Dumb question 

Do I need to shut the tractor off to couple the hydro lines for the front 3rd function?

clearly I do or I wouldn’t have asked, I guess I’m wondering if I should have to.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, and bleed the pressure off the lines by moving the control levers back & forth with engine off.


----------



## epfatboy (Jun 16, 2013)

BigT said:


> Yes, and bleed the pressure off the lines by moving the control levers back & forth with engine off.


thanks, never had a tractor with a third function or rear remotes so I never had to mess with hydro couplers on a tractor before.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

For when it happens (and it will), if you can't bleed off the pressure, last option is to unscrew the quick-connect. Be very careful if you go down this road. Release hydraulic pressure can be deadly. The term is "Fluid injection injury". Several of the images on-line look to be of cadavers if that tells you anything. The other risk is; whatever caused the pressure to build up will now be released. Your bucket clamp may drop suddenly, as an example.


----------

